# Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??



## Koi_Freund (21. Dez. 2010)

Moin Forum !

Im Frühjahr lösten ein bekannter von mir seinen kleinen Teich auf(Arbeitsunfall).
Er hatt mich gefragt ob ich vieleicht einige seiner fische übernehmen kann.20 Goldfische wären das und 8 Kleine Koi(ca.13cm)!
In meinem Teich sind zurzeit 3 koi(ca.20 bis 30cm) und ein paar so kleine mit ca.15cm !!

Kann ich goldfische überhaupt mit koi vermischen??

Und was könnte ich noch im koiteich einsetzten??

Alls filter benütze ich eine 12 000L.h pumpe,TMC 25wat TL,compactsieve und meine 2 Tonnenfilter !
Das müsste reichen oder??


----------



## newbee (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??*



Koi_Freund schrieb:


> Moin Forum !
> 
> Im Frühjahr lösten ein bekannter von mir seinen kleinen Teich auf(Arbeitsunfall).
> Er hatt mich gefragt ob ich vieleicht einige seiner fische übernehmen kann.20 Goldfische wären das und 8 Kleine Koi(ca.13cm)!
> ...



Hallo Koi_Freund

8Kois plus 3 Kois =11 Kois
plus paar kleine plus 20 Goldis und in einem Jahr nochmal 50 Goldis auf 8000L 

Das geht mal gar ned selbst 11 Kois wären schon arg grenzwärtig.

Gut gemeinter Tip von mir beschränke Dich auf Goldis


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??*

Moin Mathias, 

belasse es beim jetzigen Besatz, an allem anderen hättest Du und die Fische auf Dauer keine Freude. 3 Koi in der Größe plus die kleinen, die ja auch größer werden ist mehr als genug an Besatz für 8000 Liter. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel

edit sagt mir, das Du die Frage nach dem Besatz ja eigendlich schon mal hier gestellt hast. Erwartest Du diesmal andere Antworten ?


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> edit sagt mir, das Du die Frage nach dem Besatz ja eigendlich schon mal hier gestellt hast. Erwartest Du diesmal andere Antworten ?



Die Antworten müssen verschieden sein 

Erstmal wollte er für seinen aktuellen Besatz was bzw. fragte, was er ändern muss, damit passt bzw. wieder passt.

Aber SO einen Besatz dazu nehmen auf 8000L ? 

Unser junger User hier stellt sich das mitunter zu einfach vor.

Der Bekannte hatte einen Arbeitsunfall und will nun seinen Teich aufgeben?
Die Begründung würde mich dann doch mal interessieren.... (nur zum verstehen)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## newbee (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??*

Ich denke man sollte sich einfach entscheiden, entweder Kois wobei da 8000L eh schon grenzwärtig sind.
Oder Keine Kois und dafür andere Besatzfische wie z.B. Goldis aber beides .

Hat man aber alles schon sehr oft geschrieben, man braucht doch nur mal die Suche benutzen


(beratungsresistenter User meine Meinung)


----------



## Koi_Freund (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??*

Ja warum er den teich aufgibt ist ,da er den unfall hatte kann er jetzt leider nicht mehr so gut mit seinen beinen,ihm ist ein stahlträger auf den fuß gefallen,er wollte mit den Handkran den stahlträger verschieben,aber der Magnet rutschte weg oder so,und dann isser ihm richtig aufn fuß gefallen !!
Darum kann er sich nichtmehr so gut bewegen !!

Ich werde es nur mit meinen 3 koi und 5kleinen kois belassen !!Jetzt hab ich zurzeit noch ca.20 kleine aber 15 gebe ich ab 

Ich hoffe das mein teich für meine fische dann zum schönen wohnraum wird


----------



## mr koi (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??*

Na klar kanst du Goldfische mit Koi zusammen halten doch du kannst die Jungen fast nicht mehr unterscheiden


----------



## Benseoo7 (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??*

Hallo,
ich selber habe dank meines Bruders 6xGoldfische und 2 __ Shubunkin und 1 Grasskarpfen. Selber habe ich dann 2 Sanke und 1 Platinum reingesetzt. Sie leben wunderbar zusammen und die Koi haben auch keine Krankheiten etc. bekommen.  Habe mich vorher auch echt informiert und es gab auch viele, die mir abgeraten haben. Leider konnte ich die ersten Bewohner meines Teiches nicht abgeben und so haben sie sich nun um einiges vermehrt. Gebe nun nach und nach jede menge Nachwuchs ab und erfreue mich immer wieder, wenn ich neues Leben im Teich entdecke. Kann aber leider zu deinem Vorhaben nur sagen: dein Teich wird zu klein und die Fische werden sich bestimmt nicht wohlfühlen. Selbst wenn du nur die Koi halten möchtest, scheint mir dein Teich nicht Artgerecht zu sein!!! Überlege bitte an einer Vergrößerung oder halte nur Goldi`s und selbst die werden später zu viel werden, da sie auch bis 35cm groß werden können!!!
MfG
Benjamin Ziegan


----------



## Koi_Freund (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Koi und Goldfische??Passt das ??*

Der Reich wird auf 22 000L ca. ausgebaut


----------

